

A Plan for Scams: A proposal to put 419 scammers out of business for good  - dfranke
http://dfranke.us/pfs.html

======
technoguyrob
www.elsewhere.org/pomo/

I was hesitant to click that link due to the name of the directory, but then I
just realized my eyes were experiencing keming...
[http://www.ironicsans.com/2008/02/idea_a_new_typography_term...](http://www.ironicsans.com/2008/02/idea_a_new_typography_term.html)

------
xirium
Spam filter -> Elisa -> postmodern generator -> spammer distracted by
unlimited number of fools errands.

Genius.

------
Tichy
Perhaps the archive of 419eater.com could also be used to train algorithms to
write plausible emails. They already have a lot of email responses to scammers
on file.

------
Novash
Good Idea for the next round of YC founding? I mean, five nines of that is
above my head but sounds doable. How HARD is that to actually be implemented?

~~~
dfranke
I thought for a while about how you could monetize this, but I came up totally
empty.

~~~
ambition
If you can't, there are still benefits to be had. Have other loosely-related,
monetizable projects. Execute the plan with an intent of garnering massive
media coverage. Build your personal brand and reputation. Leverage the fame to
jumpstart the marketing on the other projects.

------
edgeztv
Why not just flood their mailbox with fake leads from hundreds of fake email
addresses instead? Is that possible?

------
TrevorJ
That rocks

